
Controlling a 3D printer with an Xbox 360 Controller - eindiran
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l81tq_zfBI
======
eindiran
All credit goes to Matthew Rayfield
([http://matthewrayfield.com/](http://matthewrayfield.com/)). He has some
very... interesting projects that should be right up HN's alley.

Code for the project can be found here:
[http://matthewrayfield.com/goodies/gamepad-input-
to-3d-print...](http://matthewrayfield.com/goodies/gamepad-input-
to-3d-printer.js)

